# Counter Strike help please, left handed only



## motivated (Feb 8, 2004)

I had an infected computer some time ago and had to clean it out. It seems to have cleaned out more than I wanted.

I think I now have 2 problems:
I'm sure ( not positive ) I had my video settings to openGL, which I cant do any more. And 2nd, weapons are now held in the left hand and yet it is set for right handed, but I cant get it to change.

I tried a re-install, that didn't make any difference.

I would un-install everything and start again but my son (9) picked the cd key off the sleeve. I cant believe they put the cd key on a sticker on the sleeve.

Thanks in advance


----------



## winterchronic (Mar 24, 2007)

if you play counterstrike through steam, it dosnt matter if you uninstall everything, steam will remember that your allowed to download counterstrike on your account.
left handed only is a symptom of running the game in D3D or software emulation mode. this would happen as, when you say opengl is not available, opengl drivers are installed by your video card driver, if it is capable of, windows does not have opengl support natively.
What video card do you have? have you tried updating the drivers? or reinstalling them?
( control panel - system - hardware- device manager - display adapters - right click - update drivers )


----------

